# dish tailgater?



## ramblinrack (Jul 28, 2012)

anyone tried one of these in the woods? supposedly, you just set this cube shaped box out facing s , plug it in and it self-tunes dish programming. sure would be great for the huntin' camp. i have a digital antenna that gets the network programming, but espn sure would be nice for football season.


----------



## specialk (Jul 29, 2012)

We got an old dish and set it up at camp.  A few of us have directv at home and bring our own boxes down to camp when we hunt. We run splitters and cables to each of our campers.....works fine....not sure of the device you are talking about...


----------

